# Sparkling Pear Wine



## Pavel314 (Nov 4, 2019)

I made a three-gallon batch of pear wine which has an ending SG of 0.994. I want to do a second fermentation in Champagne bottles and am unsure how much sugar to add to each bottle. I usually add 13 grams per 750 ml bottle, but last time, there was too much pressure and the bottles leaked while riddling. The refractometer says it has a Brix of 7%, which I believe translates to 7 grams of sugar in solution per 100 ml or 52.5 grams per 750 ml bottle in the wine which has stopped fermenting. 

Any suggestions on how much sugar to add per bottle to get the sparkle without leakage from too much pressure?


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 4, 2019)

I am unsure what reading you are doing, but you cannot (easily) use a refractometer to determine sugar levels if there is alcohol in the wine/must.


----------



## stickman (Nov 4, 2019)

Normally 9 grams sugar per 750ml bottle gets you to about 3 atmospheres which is good enough, and is about half of what a classic Champenoise style would be. When going to high pressure you really need to have good caps and capping equipment.


----------



## Pavel314 (Nov 12, 2019)

sour_grapes said:


> I am unsure what reading you are doing, but you cannot (easily) use a refractometer to determine sugar levels if there is alcohol in the wine/must.



I'm making a batch of sparkling pear wine by having a second ferment in capped Champagne bottles.


----------



## tradowsk (Nov 15, 2019)

My friend naturally carbonates beer and uses 1oz sugar per gallon. I would image it would be about the same for wine too.


----------

